# My Total Thyroidectomy Story



## MieMieMie (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey everyone! Sorry I went MIA. I had my surgery on 9/20 with an Endocrine surgeon from UCLA. My surgery lasted almost 4 hours and everything went great! I was SOOOOO nervous mostly about being put under, but overall it went very well. My throat and jaw hurt very badly after surgery from the tube they put in, but that was my only pain! I didn't have any pain at the incision site. I was out on calcium and vitamin d because my calcium levels dropped, but that seems much better now and I am weaning. I went home the following day, slept and ate jello for a couple days. 4 days after surgery I went to a character dinner at Disneyland lol!

It took about 7-8 days to be able to drive and lay flat. Less than 2 weeks after surgery, I started a new job! (It's telecommute so it was easy to jump into even though I wasn't quite 100%)

How I'm feeling now..
I'm taking 125mg of levothyroxine and I actually feel AMAZING. So much more of how I was feeling before surgery is associated with my thyroid than I imagined. Since my levels were normal/ slightly hyper I didn't realize that my brain fog, fatigue and joint pain could be connected, but that's all gone now! Best of all, my pathology came back benign!


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

That's great! Isn't it great to feel amazing!?! I had the same revelation about symptoms - the thyroid really can affect everything. Glad it went so well, and that it was benign, what a relief!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Too bad they cannot figure out the breathing tube thing - most people seem to complain and I had the worst sore throat with a D&C?? I was like what the heck??? Now I always ask for a small breathing tube.

Sounds like you are on the mend


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Congrats on a successful surgery, your healing, and benign pathology! Super awesome!

Reading your story sounds a bit like mine! Except i was hypo before (they said I was "normal" but now I know what my labs mean). I cannot believe how bad I felt before and what I had learned, over time, to accept as part of life.

My initial script of 125 ended up being too much. I had labs at four weeks which were helpful, and when the symptoms started they lowered my dose.

So happy all is going well for you!!


----------

